# Need Residential Plower In Bloomington, IL



## dhadaway632 (Dec 1, 2008)

A guy in my BNI group needs his mother set up for plowing in Bloomington IL. Any takers out there?


----------



## dhadaway632 (Dec 1, 2008)

moved where?


----------



## dhadaway632 (Dec 1, 2008)

Bueller.......Bueller.......Bueller....??????


----------



## dhadaway632 (Dec 1, 2008)

My lord is there nobody that plows in Bloomington, IL ????


----------



## Mr. Plow74 (Dec 8, 2008)

*Bloomington*

I am in Heyworth, about 10 miles south of Bloomington. I service the Bloomington area. Email [email protected].

Mike


----------

